# Cyberhome Portable DVD player Wont read Dvds



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I have a:	
Cyberhome CH-LDV 707B 7 in. Portable DVD Player.

Its about 3.5 years old. Just he other day it stopped reading and disk I tried. Any Ideas of what is wrong or what I should do? 
heres what happens:
1) turn on device
2) Open cover
3) put in dvd and close cover
4) On screen says its reading disk
5)Still says reading disk
6)Still says reading disk
7)............

I have no clue what to do!
please if you have any suggestions please help :smile:
thank you
Labarr15


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tried another disk?

Can you see the "Lens"? try cleaning it with rubbing alcohol with a Q-tip.

BG


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes ive tried abot 20 different disks. I will try the rubbing alcohol and get back asap
thank you


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

That didnt work
any other ideas?
thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you have done all a home user can do. Sorry

BG


----------

